
Bitcoin mining on a 55 year old IBM 1401 mainframe: 80 seconds per hash - chovy
http://www.righto.com/2015/05/bitcoin-mining-on-55-year-old-ibm-1401.html?m=1&x=y
======
lph
This is the new "I installed Linux on my (calculator|washing machine|furby)",
isn't it.

------
m463
Works out to 394 mhash/m

(m=millenium)

